# RPI4 wifi driver



## munocat (May 14, 2021)

Will there ever be a wifi driver for the RPI?


----------



## BostonBSD (May 15, 2021)

There is a device driver for the RPI4 CYW43455 wifi chip, from OpenBSD, then developed further by NetBSD.

I have absolutely never done this before, but here are some references, there are probably people porting this driver to FreeBSD currently (or possibly developing one on their own) :

Writing FreeBSD Device Drivers

Cypress CYW43455 single-chip device

Simple I/O device driver for RaspberryPi

BWFM(4) NetBSD Kernel Interfaces Manual

NetBSD src code search on github

NetBSD cvsweb driver src code


----------



## munocat (May 15, 2021)

Thank you, I will look into this, I have written ethernet drivers in the past, though not for BSD nor Linux (vxWorks), might be a good project to cut my teeth on.


----------



## BostonBSD (May 15, 2021)

This also might be useful; it looks like FreeBSD 13 added support for the SDIO interface, which allows it to communicate with peripheral devices behind the SDIO, such as the 43455 wireless chip.


----------



## cqexbesd (Jun 22, 2021)

There is also a project sponsored by the FreeBSD foundation - not sure if its the same chip on the RPi 4.


----------

